# It's midnight



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Must.....go....to....bed.....


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

What tires did you get Guff?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Losi Street Meats and R Tapers.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

you put your rear shock tower on backwards......that, or you put the rear upper shock mounts through the wrong side of the shock tower....

Oh man, I know those midnight mistakes all too well!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you put your rear shock tower on backwards......that, or you put the rear upper shock mounts through the wrong side of the shock tower....
> 
> Oh man, I know those midnight mistakes all too well!


Hrmmm. I'll check it when I get home. I finally called it quits when I realized that I had done something similar to the rear hubs :hairout:


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

amazing how your eyes can cross enough to make it look right when its that late..


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Right, I studied the picture and studied it, put the hubs together and realized that I had 2 left shoes when I bolted them to the A arms. I said Forget it! I'm going to bed!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You may have just put the shock standoff's on the wrong side


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Good thing you didnt mess with those (way to tiny) shock eclips, that late at night.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I made it a point to put the shocks off until today.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

danthrc said:


> Good thing you didnt mess with those (way to tiny) shock eclips, that late at night.


I made that mistake! lol

How you like the kit Guff?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So far so good. I did/do have one problem with one of the diff screws though. Stupid thing seems to be just a hair bigger then the 1.5mm allen wrench, so the wrench just spins rather then tightening the diff, and of course I don't have another bolt.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

try a 1/16 wrench


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> you put your rear shock tower on backwards......that, or you put the rear upper shock mounts through the wrong side of the shock tower....
> 
> Oh man, I know those midnight mistakes all too well!


Ok, I've studied the instructions pretty closely. I've found a boo-boo. I've built it just as the instructions show.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

ARRGHHGHGHG!!!

My kit is missing 1 shock piston!!!!!

ARRGHGHGHGGGG!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i would definitely call associated


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

the last two AE kits i built we both missing parts


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> i would definitely call associated


That won't help me by Saturday


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I can help you my friend!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You gots one???!?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

My buggy was missing two shock caps and two bladders . I was ****** and associated sent me the parts


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got two complete FT front shocks you could rob a part or two from. I could meet you tomorrow if you need it before saturday


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I can just get it Saturday if you're going to MnM


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I will only be stopping by around 2PM or so. You can come and get it tonight if you want, or I'll just bring it with me Sat.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

You not racing CV?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We have a wedding to go to a 6PM, so I thought I was going to be, but turns out I have to help them setup from like 10:30AM-1:30PM.......so I'm just gonna stop by and hang out for an hour or so. I will be out at HIRCR next weekend for sure though! Bringing the progressive scan DV camcorder and gonna do some video experimenting!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Aww shizzle. I better have my game face on lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya guys im not racing either.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe me....I wanted to go! HMMMMM wedding? or racing?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Guff... I have extra shock parts as well.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You have a single piston Danny?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes I do


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Believe me....I wanted to go! HMMMMM wedding? or racing?


Same here wedding? or Racing? Quess it'll save me gas money to San Antonio.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

on the bright side, it gives me a free pass from the wife to race next weekend!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

So my servo didn't show up. I'm missing parts. My wing is fubar'd. Looks like I won't be running mod tomorrow


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> So my servo didn't show up. I'm missing parts. My wing is fubar'd. Looks like I won't be running mod tomorrow


Look at the positive side bro. This gives you an extra week to work out the bugs with the car. This is far from the best kit AE ever put out and your going to have some problems. I got extra parts, whatta ya doing tomarrow?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It's sooooo close!

Guess I'll run my R tomorrow. I was really hoping to see what the Mamba 8k would do in this thing tomorrow.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Knight rider!!!!! can I call your buggy "kit"?!?!?! pleeeeeeaaaasseee!?!?!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

and I won't change your name from Guff to Hoff !


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Kitt didn't have flames


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

flames? i dont see no stinkin' flames!!


----------

